
The Open Research Framework - dannyrosen
https://github.com/Dannyzen/openresearch
======
jasonhoyt
Many consider CC BY SA not open either. Minimum CC BY, or CC0 e.g.
[http://oaspa.org/why-cc-by/](http://oaspa.org/why-cc-by/)

~~~
cyphar
CC BY SA is the best license to use for research. It's like the GPL, but for
non-software works. What's not to love about that? It's definitely a freedom-
respecting license.

~~~
dannyrosen
Thanks for the feedback, I've opened it to Public Domain.

~~~
cyphar
What do you mean by "public domain"? Many countries don't have a concept of a
public domain (or it's not as well-established as in America). If you actually
wanted to release it as public domain (or as close as possible) then use CC0.

But I still stand by saying that CC-BY-SA is the best license for academic
works because it ensures that the work is always useful to future generations.

------
leemailll
It give me a strange feeling with "Open" in title and documents in MS
propriety file formats.

~~~
cjhveal
`.pptx` is the _Open_ Office Presentation Format. It's standardized by Ecma.
It's not what I would call a proprietary file format.

~~~
gumby
It was designed by Microsoft to try to prevent the Open Document format (e.g.
odp in this case) from getting traction. Microsoft's patent license prevents
free implementations. And it supports BLOBs which essentially renders it non-
open.

~~~
trymas
Exactly this!

MSFT just lobbied and pushed their formats, scared of .odp, .odt to gain great
traction, when many organizations (including governments) considered using
open formats instead of proprietary ones.

